# Layout Progress Photo's-Swing Gate



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Early in my thought process for designing the layout it was obvious that it would have to be an around the wall design. The room was not of a size that would allow a walk in design with the minimum radius plus easements I wanted to use. The final CAD design alternatives validated this conclusion. A swing gate now provides access to the layout, it will align with the entry vestibule to the room. In case the design and implementation of the swing gate is of interest I am posting some pictures.
The entire system is designed in the 3D CAD system. The files are exported to a CNC router for cutting of all the individual pieces, these cuts are made to three decimal place accuracy. In order to make this possible a special plywood is procured directly from the manufacturer (Weyerhauser) in which each layer is an A grade sheet. The reason is there cannot be knots or voids anywhere in the wood for the CNC process to produce accurate modules. I never knew the stuff existed, it is not stocked at the local lumber yard. This entire process results in a swing gate that works flawlessly and should last way longer than its owner.
On to the pictures. First here is the entry vestibule to the room, the entire layout has to be brought through here.








Next is the view of the gate as walking into the room.








Same view, gate open.








View of the female receiver and alignment/lock.








View of the male alignment device.








A final larger view that shows the inside of the gate in the closed position. The two support piers will be anchored to the floor through the carpet, a significant concession by my wife. Nothing else is attached to a wall or floor. The swing gate carries 5 tracks on three different levels across the access opening.








After layout installation all the exposed wood surfaces will be covered by a furniture grade veneer, since the layout is in the main part of the house, adjacent to one of the guest rooms.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice,top notch work.:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

whew!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow, great construction, and interesting information on the CNC router, plywood, and description of precision wood construction. 

Regards, 
GNNPNUT


----------

